# Who Else Has a Hard Time With Science Labs?



## algabal (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone else here go into panic mode when you have a science lab? They are my number one fear (in my life, believe it or not). I hate having to work in groups, I always mess up with the ingredients or equipment in the experiments, I never can understand the professor's instructions because I'm so nervous. I never feel like there is enough time. I sweat like a pig, etc. etc.
Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I always hated science labs too. I have this thing with bunson burners and for some reason I can't light them. In high school, much to her annoyance, my lab partner always had to do it :lol

Part of it is that I just don't care for science. All that exactness just isn't my forte.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I find the labs interesting, but I have trouble concentrating (which can be a big problem in that setting), and I'm really awkward around my labmates.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hate them too! 4 hours perched on a stool trying to bluff my way through the lab. Like sure sure i know what the hell I'm doing. Usually someone takes over. Ugh, and i hated when the teacher would come walking around to observe us. I didn't make it from that class, I dropped it.


----------



## cae (Oct 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Lucky me, I was always able to do them alone.
Bunsen burners hate me, almost a third of the time I'm working on a lab(the actual experemt part, not the stuff after) I'm trying to get the burner to light.
The Darien Lake mega-lab back in high school almost sucked, since I had no partner in an amusment park, luckily I caught up with some friends and we shared results (they were in a different class)
I hate being watched, and Darien lake has a lot of people. Even though there were a bunch of other students(many from other districts) there was a lot of public there too. So I kind of felt dumb doing my observations. Man am I glad I hooked up with them.


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> I hate them too! 4 hours perched on a stool trying to bluff my way through the lab


At least you got a stool. :roll

They're not too bad for me. The only things I hate are my lab goggles constantly fogging up and asking the instructor/TA for materials that I don't have.

The thing is, labs are really the type of class where you are expected to ask questions and such - It's hands on, so anything you don't understand must be addressed.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have two labs this semester and for the most part they are pretty fun and interesting. Except for the part when the lab is over and the group starts talking and socializing with each other and I'm just sitting there, pretending to be busy. Wow..how pathetic


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I absolutely hate science labs. Not only are we in groups with other people, but I never speak up in the groups, so it looks like I just don't wanna do any work. Which I can tell gets the rest of the members of the group mad.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I am not a big fan of labs, I just had a 2 day lab the past 2 days...the main key is too not be nervous about it...contribute to the group so they dont think that you are lazy...my group always askes me for answers lol cuz they arent too bright so I am the "leader" you could say I do a lot of work.


----------

